# Best Wax for Powder Coated Wheels



## Tom J (Mar 29, 2009)

Had my wheels powder coated gloss gunmetal grey yesterday.
Before I put them on the car I want to fully protect them from the elements/brake dust.
Are most waxes suitable for powder coat & which would be best? 
Also how long should I let them cure for before I do it?
Thanks


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

For maximum protection you need to look at nano products like Gtech's C5.


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Not 100% sure on the curing time of powder coated wheels mate but if they've been done properly then they should have been baked at a fairly high temp so it should be fine to get some protection on pretty much now.
Bang for buck FK1000p is hard to beat, Massive tin, lasts ages and durability is good.
Other end of the scale would be a dedicated wheel sealant... something like Gtech C5 or Dodo's new ceramic wheel sealant. Not cheap but mega durability and repels pretty much anything thrown at them.
HTH mate :thumb:


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

Another vote for c5 here. Really good stuff! :thumb:


----------



## boyasaka (Jun 13, 2009)

Howay then ,picture of ya wheels. Mine booked in 2 weeks today but yet to decide colour .but think it will be a bit darker than what they are now as car sliver and wheels same shade so think bit darker will look nice and i wrote down gtech c5 so i don't forget what to order


----------



## Steampunk (Aug 11, 2011)

A polyester powder should be cured and cross-linked by the time it has cooled down after baking. You should be fine for immediate application of your choice of wax or sealant, though while the wheels are off, and the coating is still fresh it would be a good idea to protect them with something as durable as possible. Dodo-Juice's new SN nano sealant, CarPro CQuartz, Max Protect V1/V2, or 22PLE would all be good things to look at. 

Hopefully this helps...

Steampunk


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

great gonzo said:


> For maximum protection you need to look at nano products like Gtech's C5.


+2:thumb: the best for me


----------



## Tom J (Mar 29, 2009)

Had a look at the suggestions, the Dodo is out of my price range at £50 for a dedicated wheel sealant.
I'm stuck between the FK1000P and the Gtechniq C5. With the FK1000P I would be able to do several applications and have loads left as i'm not in a mega rush to get the wheels on the car and so could leave a day between each layer. 
How many applications would the C5 bottle do as seems to be 15ml bottle which doesnt sound much?


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

boyasaka said:


> Howay then ,picture of ya wheels. Mine booked in 2 weeks today but yet to decide colour .but think it will be a bit darker than what they are now as car sliver and wheels same shade so think bit darker will look nice and i wrote down gtech c5 so i don't forget what to order


Sorry to go off topic but where are you getting your wheels done? SEM by any chance as I'd be interested to see the results as need my summer wheels done soon


----------



## pug207 (Jun 22, 2012)

I coated mine in wax as soon as i picked them up from powdercoaters. They said it would be fine. They also said NO acidic wheel cleaners. I only use autoglym bodywork shampoo and its fine. Hardly any scrubbing needed.


----------



## OGGYsri (May 12, 2010)

You wouldn't need many applications of C5, it will last a lot longer than say the FK1000p.


----------



## Tom J (Mar 29, 2009)

OGGYsri said:


> You wouldn't need many applications of C5, it will last a lot longer than say the FK1000p.


how many times would i be able to treat a set of 18" alloys with 15 ml roughly?


----------



## maxxc (Dec 5, 2012)

I'm going with FK1000p. Just had mine done, you can also use the FK I'm the winter too on your paint


----------

